# débridée son ipod nano 6G



## yuwaku (10 Octobre 2010)

*bonjours ! *
je voudrai savoir s'il et possible à ce jour de débridée son ipod nano 6G, par débridée j'entend enlever le blocage EU du son !!!

 j'ai cherchée un peu partout pour trouvé la solution mais sans resultat !! 

j'ai testée gopod 1.4 mais il ne reconnait pas  la version 6G apparemment .

j'ai monter le volume de mes chanson directement dans ITUNE a +100%, mais dans l ipod nano 6G entre la moitié et le maximum le son ne monte pas !!!

merci d'avance pour vos réponses !!!


----------



## Anthony (11 Octobre 2010)

Pourquoi vouloir enlever ce bridage ? 100 dB, c'est déjà le niveau sonore d'un marteau-piqueur !


----------



## pac1404 (11 Octobre 2010)

oui et si t'as un bon casque, le son est juste énorme... j'entends des instruments que je n'avais pas remarqué jusqu'ici !


----------



## Guillaume-95 (23 Octobre 2010)

Exactement, rien de tel qu'un bon casque!


----------

